# Rhone bei Avignon



## clerence (3. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
fahre in zwei Wochen nach Avignon. Klar, dass mein Angelzeugs dabei ist. Wie sieht es mit der Angelei in diesem Gewässer und den Kanälen aus? Ich möchte ganz normal auf Friedfisch Feedern. Futterkörbe mit 110g habe ich schon. Als Köder werde ich Mais und Frolic anbieten. Wie sieht es mit Fleischwurst und Käse auf Barben aus? Gibt es "Hot Spots"? Empfehlt ihr andere Köder?
Die Angelkarte habe ich schon. 
Viele Fragen...nun freue ich mich, wenn der ein oder andere mir ein paar Tipps gibt.


----------



## DeralteSack (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rhone bei Avignon*

Hallo!

Leider kann ich dir keine Tipps zu den Ködern geben.
Ich hätte da aber mal die Frage, wo bekommt man Karten für die Region, was Kosten diese und welche Bereiche darf ich befischen?
Ich bin manchmal in der Nähe von Avignon und mache dort Urlaub und besuche Bekannte.

LG


----------



## mok (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rhone bei Avignon*



DeralteSack schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Leider kann ich dir keine Tipps zu den Ködern geben.
> Ich hätte da aber mal die Frage, wo bekommt man Karten für die Region, was Kosten diese und welche Bereiche darf ich befischen?LG




schau mal hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=268477

#h


----------



## clerence (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rhone bei Avignon*

Hi deralteSack,
wie es Mok schrieb, bei cartedepeche bekommst du die Karten. Kannst sie online auswählen, per Kreditkarte bezahlen und gleich ausdrucken. Ich habe zwei mal die Wochenkarte für die Gegend um Avignon ausgewählt. (pro Woche 30€) Ganzes Jahr, ganz Frankreich 90€.

PS es ist merkwürdig, dass es kaum Beiträge über die Rhone gibt, die doch als gutes Angelgewässer gilt. War denn überhaupt schon jemand dort und hat dort gefischt?
clerence


----------



## anglermeister17 (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rhone bei Avignon*

Hallo, Clerence, bekannte Suchmaschinen spucken private, kleinere Blogs über die Angelei an der Rhone aus, kürzlich auch speziell etwas wohl für dich, über die erfolgreiche Friedfischangelei dort mit einfachsten Methoden- Mais, Brot, Käse- gelesen. Hier im AB ist echt wenig darüber zu lesen, hast Recht!


----------



## mok (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rhone bei Avignon*

Ich angle öfter mal an den verschiedensten Orten am Rhône mit dem belly-boat auf Raubfisch und Wels und es ist immer wieder sensationell und faszinierend und ich liebe diesen Fluss Gefangen habe ich dort schon mehrere Hechte von 1,20m und  meinen größten Wels von 2,26m, 60er black-bass sind auch nicht selten. Die nationalen Rekorde liegen bei Hecht 1,47m und bei Wels 2,62m. Kollegen von mir haben Karpfen von 40kg gefangen.
 Ja, angeln im Rhône kann echt super sein...


 ABER:  


 auf KEINEN FALL die FISCHE ESSEN!!!! 


 der Fluss ist komplett verseucht und zwar vom département L'Ain (01) über La Drôme (26), L'Ardèche (07), Le Vaucluse (84), Le Gard (30) und Le Bouches-du Rhône (13) bis ins Camarguedelta ins Meer


 verschiedene Schadstoffe wie les PolyChloroBiphnyles (PCB),  le mercure (Hg), l’hexachlorobenzène (HCB) et l’hexachlorobutadiène (HCBD)  - habe eben mal nach den deutschen Wörtern gesucht: Polychlorierte Biphenyle, Quecksilber, Hexachlorbenzol und  Hexachlorbuta-1,3-dien 


 seit 2005 ist der Verzehr und Handel mit Rhône-Fisch strengstens verboten, überall wurden Warntafeln aufgestellt, Kontrollen wurden erhöt, etc. die professionellen Fischer bekamen Entschädigungen und wurden mit Berufsverbot auf der Rhône belegt. und die Angler dürfen oder sollten (kann ja keiner kontrollieren) den Fisch auch nicht essen. No-kill (C&R) ist geboten, teilweise auch vorgeschrieben.


 Le Rhône – Oder wie wir in Frankreich sagen: le Tchernobyl français (das französische Tschernobyl)



 Trotz allem – bonne pêche


 P.S. Dokumentation über Wasserwerte, wissenschaftliche Arbeiten, etc. kann ich, wenn es jemanden interessiert, gerne als pdf zusenden. Allerdings auf französisch.  


 @clerence
 ein Tipp für Avignon: Streetfishing bei und unter der halben Brücke (pont d'Avignon). Angesagter Spot für black-bass (Forellenbarsch) und andere Räuber. Nacht-Streetfishing-Aktionen am Tag der Musik (_Fête de la Musique) am 21.Juni
_


----------



## DeralteSack (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rhone bei Avignon*

Hi!

Danke schon mal für die Infos!

Ist echt klasse. Wie sieht es denn dort mit Hecht und Barsch aus?
Kennt jemand noch ein paar gute Flüsse und Bereiche in der Region Vaucluse und benachbarten Regionen, in denen man gut angeln und den Fisch auch evtl. verzehren kann?

LG


----------



## mok (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rhone bei Avignon*

Da gibt es den Fluss Durance in dem man die Fische auch mal essen kann, aber immer in kleinen Mengen,|krank: da in Frankreich durch die Mono-Agriculture alle Flüsse, Bäche, etc. sehr hoch Schadstoffbelastet sind...Vor allem wenn Weinfelder in der Nähe sind (und die gibts ja hier auch überall)

Hier ein paar Gewässer in der Nähe :

Avignon - Plan d'eau de St Chamand                             43°56'03.6"N 4°50'59.1"E

Avignon - Plan d'eau de la Barthelasse - Parc des Libertés 43°59'09.7"N 4°49'22.0"E

Avignon - Plan d'eau de la Motte 43°59'57.2"N 4°49'30.3"E

Plans d'eau EDF de la Durance 43°49'57.3"N 5°00'30.0"E


und so zwischen 60 und 80km von Avignon kannst du in der Camargue angeln, da gibt es jede Menge Seen mit « eaux saumâtres » ist so eine Art Mischwasser, dort gibt es süss und salzwasserfische und die kannst du problemlos essen...und du brauchst keine Angelkarte im maritimen Bereich.
Gruß aus der Camargue
#a


----------



## DeralteSack (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rhone bei Avignon*

Merci!

Die Camargue ist sehr schön. Ich denke die meisten intererssanten Gewässer liegen hier wahrscheinlich auch etwas mehr entfernt von den üblichen Straßen.
Die Cotes du Rhone ist nun halt gerade halt auch in diesem Bereich nun mal eines der bekanntesten Weinanbaugebiete Frankreichs. Châteauneuf-du-Pape einfach einmal zu nennen.
Hast auch Erfahrungen an der Ardèche?
Bin dort vor einigen Jahren mal dort Boot gefahren und fand das Gewässer auch sehr reizvoll, von der Natur ganz zu schweigen.
Auch schön finde ich den Gardon. Habe dort beim Wandern einige schöne Stellen gefunden und fand das Wasser sehr klar.
Hoffentlich sind die genannten Gewässer nicht mittlerweile auch belastet.


----------



## mok (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rhone bei Avignon*

Diesen Winter hat es kaum geregnet, es wird befürchtet, dass es ein sehr sehr harter Sommer mit wenig Wasser geben wird. Die Ardèche ist ja auch bei normalen Winter im Sommer fast immer ausgetrocknet. Dieses Jahr war ich noch nicht da und den Vorhersagen nach, werde ich da auch nicht hinfahren. Mein Terminkalender ist ziemlich voll für die Saison, da fahre ich in der freien Zeit natürlich dorthin, wo es auch Wasser gibt!
 An welchem Gardon warst du denn?da gibt es ja einige...aber auch die hängen von dem Cévennen-Regen ab und werden sehr trocken sein dieses Jahr, mit Ausnahme (vielleicht) des Gard „officiel“

 Von der Belastung mit Schadstoffen ist es wie überall in Frankreich. Die Gardons sind aber weitaus weniger belastet, als andere Flüsse. Bei Interesse kann ich mal die Werte nachschauen


----------



## DeralteSack (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rhone bei Avignon*

Ich meine den, der vom Pont du Gard überragt wird.
Etwas oberhalb des Pont ist der Fluss auch zum baden geeignet und war früher zumindest immer sehr klar. Ist dort auch nicht so tief, dass er selbst für Fliegenfischer an einigern Stellen ratsam wäre.
Leider kenne ich die aktuellen Zustände nicht und habe dort auch noch nicht geangelt, so dass ich auch nicht weis, welche Fische dort vorkommen.


----------



## mok (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rhone bei Avignon*

dort kommen alle Fische vor und dank no-kill(C&R) sind die Bestände mal richtig gut! 
Achte darauf das es da sehr viele Abschnitte gibt an denen no-kill vorgeschrieben ist. Die Entnahme dort kann dich bis zu 15.000€ Strafe kosten!! An den Stellen, wo du entnehmen darfst, mach es bitte so, dass es andere Angler nicht unbedingt sehen, sonst kann es sein, dass man dein Auto etwas umgestaltet oder du ohne Vorwarnung eins auf die F...sse bekommst. Es wird gar nicht gern gesehen, weil wir hier gerade für ein generelles no-kill kämpfen. 

Hecht, Zander, Barsch und natürlich black-bass (Forellenbarsch) 
dann halt noch das übliche Karpfen, Döbel, Rotfedern und-augen, etc.
Habe gerade einen Kollegen angerufen, der Wasserstand ist ok.

Forellen gibt es dort keine (außer vielleicht ein paar übriggebliebene Setzforellen, die zur Saisoneröffnung in Gewässern 2.catégorie eingesetzt werden, um den Angeldruck von den 1.catégorie Gewässern zu nehmen)
1.catégorie=Forellengewässer
2.catégorie=alle anderen Gewässer


----------



## DeralteSack (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rhone bei Avignon*

Das hört sich ja gut an, zumindest was die Bestände betrifft.

Mir ist nicht immer daran gelegen, den gefangenen Fisch auch zu verzehren.
Gerade im Urlaub hat man wenig Möglichkeiten diesen zu konservieren, einzufrieren, etc. bis man ihn dann irgendwann zu Hause richtig zubereiten kann.
Im Urlaub bleibt meist nur das Grillen. Das ist aber gerade jetzt in Südfrankreich vermutlich wieder wegen der Trockenheit verboten.
Daher bleibt nur die sportliche Kunst der Fischjagt mit C&R.


----------



## mok (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rhone bei Avignon*

offene Feuer sind absolut verboten.Hohe Gefängnis-und Geldstrafen! Gegrillt darf werden mit einem halbgeschlossenen Metallgrill,nur mit Holzkohle und zwei mit Wasser gefüllten Eimern, die daneben stehen müssen!

C&R hört sich schlimmer an, als es in Wirklichkeit ist...Einfach nur angeln und gut ist.

« Le poisson que vous remettez à l'eau est un  cadeau que vous faites à  un autre pêcheur, tout comme il s'agit  peut-être d'un cadeau qu'un  autre pêcheur vous a fait »


----------



## Taxidermist (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rhone bei Avignon*



> C&R hört sich schlimmer an, als es in Wirklichkeit ist...Einfach nur angeln und gut ist.


Schlimm genug das die Fische anscheinend so belastet sind, dass man sie nicht verzehren darf!



> wo du entnehmen darfst, mach es bitte so, dass es andere Angler nicht  unbedingt sehen, sonst kann es sein, dass man dein Auto etwas  umgestaltet oder du ohne Vorwarnung eins auf die F...sse bekommst. Es  wird gar nicht gern gesehen, weil wir hier gerade für ein generelles  no-kill kämpfen.


Aber wie kaputt und pervertiert ist dass denn?
Da bekommt man auf die Fresse, wenn man dem Poser sein Objekt der Lust abschlägt?
Mit wir kämpfen, meinst du dich selbstverständlich auch?

Wünsche viel Spass beim Angeln und immer schön den Weichspülermodus beachten!

Jürgen


----------



## DeralteSack (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rhone bei Avignon*

Wenn man die nahezu jährlichen Großflächenfeuer einmal erlebt und live gesehen hat, kann sehr gut verstehen, warum es verboten ist.

Somit ist eine übermäßige Entnahme ohnehin nicht sinnvoll.
Wenn man dann noch die Summe der belasteten Tiere durch die belasteten Gewässer betrachtet, vergeht einem sowieso der Spaß am Verzehr. Man möchte ja auch nicht den gerigen brauchbaren Bestand unnötig vernichten.
Daher finde ich es besser Angeln als Sport mit fairen Überlebenschancen für das gejagte Objekt zu sehen und den Tieren die Freiheit wieder zu schenken.

Vielleicht wird die Rhone ja eines Tages wieder sauberer. Als Kinder haben wir unsere Filme im Rhein entwickelt, heute essen wir den Fisch wieder daraus.


----------



## mok (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rhone bei Avignon*

hier wird auch viel für die Gewässer getan, aber die Weinbauer-Lobby, und die der anderen Bauern auch, ist sehr mächtig. Und die U.E. unterstützt das ganze noch mit ihren sinnlosen Subventions. Ein Nachbar von mir baut jedes Jahr Sonnenblumen an, bekommt einen Haufen Geld von der U.E. dafür, spritzt jede Woche seine Mittel, erntet am Ende alles ab und verbrennt dann die Ernte, weil ein Überschuss an Sonnenblumen besteht! Der Acker ist 150m vom Fluß entfernt! Bravo Europa!#q


----------



## DeralteSack (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rhone bei Avignon*

Sollte sich in den letzten Jahren in Frankreich nicht viel verändert haben, so sollte man wissen, wie es dort bestellt ist, um diese Kommentare zu vertstehen.

Frankreich hat vor vielen Jahren bereits den Zug verpasst, was Umweltschutz betrifft. Die strengen Vorschiften, die in der BRD bereits seit Jahren gelten, sind dort nur im Ansatz vorhanden oder erst umgesetzt. Trotz EU und Brüssel mit einheitlichen Linien ist es noch lange nicht an deutsche Standarts herangekommen.
So wirkt sich das natürlich auch auf die Flora und Fauna aus. Viele Tierearten und Sorten, welche früher massig vorkamen sind mittlerweile dezimiert oder gar ausgestorben. Man machte jedoch nicht viel dagegen. Eine andere Mentalität und mangelde Aufklärung des Volkes führten dazu.
So ist das auch mit den Fischen. Viele Gewässer sind belastet durch Chemie, Industrie, Agrarwirtschaft mit Düngern und Schutzchemie, etc. Wer einmal an der Rhone entlanggefahren ist, besonders noch in den 1980ger Jahren, der wird man spätestens in Lyon sich über die Dreckbrühe gewundert haben, und die Industrie, die dort damals noch frei einleitete.
Das sind alles Langzeitschäden, die ersteinmal erkannt und nur schwer beseitigt werden können. Erst in den letzten Jahren ist etwas, was man Umweltbewußtsein nennen kan entstanden und hat sich verbreitet.
Daher kann man gut verstehen, wenn die gesunden Fischbestände, die eh auf Grund der genannten Tatsachen schon sehr dezimiert sind, geschütz werden sollen. Und sei es auch nur, dass man ein Tötungsverbot erteilt aber dem Angler das Jagtrecht lässt.
Das "krasse" Verhalten der Franzosen rührt aus ihrer Vergagenheit. Man denke nur an die Revolution. Die lassen sich nicht im geringsten so viel gefallen wie die Deutschen. Wenn denen etwas nicht passt, wird sofort gestreikt und der Unmut bekannt gegeben.
Auch der Gemütsmensch genannt Franzose mutiert zu einer Bestie, wenn er sich bedroht fühlt. 
Aber ich habe auch schon in Deutschland erlebt, wie ein Schwarzangler an einem Vereinsgewässer mit seiner eigenen Angelrute verprügelt wurde, weil er nur einen Besatzfisch erbeutet hatte. Da sind die Deutschen manchmal auch nicht besser.
Fazit ist jedoch, dass jeder, den die Materie interessiert und sich für den Erhalt dieser einsetzt, dies auch macht. Und jeder, der einem die angestrebeten Ziele zerstört, bekommt ne Abreibung auf irgend eine Art. Mal primitiv, mal "modern".

Was Südfrankreich betrifft, so sollte man wissen, dass dort jedes Jahr gewaltige Flächen Großbränden im Sommer zum Opfer fallen, die sich gar nicht so schnell erholen können, wie bereits das nächste herrscht. Hierbei sterben auch viele Tiere und auch Arten.

Ich möchte hier niemanden in Schutz nehmen für sein Verhalten und finde solches Vorgehen durchaus nicht lobenswert, da es mir zeigt, dass die entsprechenden Personen wohl nicht ausreichend Reife besitzen, sich mit anderen Menschen zu unterhalten und ihre Meinung oder Ansicht plausibel verbal kundzutun, was eher wünschenswert wäre, damit man auch versteht, warum man die Ansichten vertritt.


----------



## mok (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rhone bei Avignon*



DeralteSack schrieb:


> Trotz EU und Brüssel mit einheitlichen Linien ist es noch lange nicht an deutsche Standarts herangekommen.


Nicht trotz, sondern wegen der U.E.!!! Wir Franzosen haben oft den Eindruck, dass Deutschland die U.E. ist und ihr immer alles bestimmen wollt. Wir lieben unser Land, fühlen uns hier wohl und möchten auch mit niemandem tauschen, auch wenn manches im Argen liegt. Wir brauchen niemanden, der uns sagt, was zu tun ist, schon gar nicht von jemandem, bei dem selbst alles die Bäche runtergeht!! Wir wissen selbst ganz gut, was getan werden muss.  



DeralteSack schrieb:


> Daher kann man gut verstehen, wenn die gesunden Fischbestände, die eh auf Grund der genannten Tatsachen schon sehr dezimiert sind, geschütz werden sollen. Und sei es auch nur, dass man ein Tötungsverbot erteilt aber dem Angler das Jagtrecht lässt.


Das Angeln gilt in Frankreich nicht mehr als Jagd, sondern als Sport. Die Zuständigkeit wurde vom Landwirtschaftsministerium an das Sport-,Erziehungs-und Jugendministerium übergeben! Unsere Wissenschaftler vom CNRS sind (im Gegensatz zu den Deutschen, die von Verbänden Druck bekommen) unabhängig. Unsere Fischbestände sind sehr gut. Das no-kill basiert ausschliesslich auf wissenschaftlichen Recherchen!!!!Die Umsetzung zieht sich hin, weil der Franzose an sich sehr Reformscheu ist und niemand einen "Bürgerkrieg" riskieren will.



DeralteSack schrieb:


> Das "krasse" Verhalten der Franzosen rührt aus ihrer Vergagenheit. Man denke nur an die Revolution. Die lassen sich nicht im geringsten so viel gefallen wie die Deutschen. Wenn denen etwas nicht passt, wird sofort gestreikt und der Unmut bekannt gegeben.
> Auch der Gemütsmensch genannt Franzose mutiert zu einer Bestie, wenn er sich bedroht fühlt.


was heißt denn hier krass??Wir lassen uns nicht weichspülen, das ist alles!!!Wir mutieren nicht zu Bestien, sondern sind noch nah an der Natur des Menschen. Und der hat halt mal eine kurze Zündschnur und dann knallts!Wir lieben die Freiheit und lassen uns von niemandem einengen. Vive la Révolution!



DeralteSack schrieb:


> Aber ich habe auch schon in Deutschland erlebt, wie ein Schwarzangler an einem Vereinsgewässer mit seiner eigenen Angelrute verprügelt wurde, weil er nur einen Besatzfisch erbeutet hatte. Da sind die Deutschen manchmal auch nicht besser.


Das ist schön, dass es in Deutschland auch noch so etwas gibt!



DeralteSack schrieb:


> Fazit ist jedoch, dass jeder, den die Materie interessiert und sich für den Erhalt dieser einsetzt, dies auch macht. Und jeder, der einem die angestrebeten Ziele zerstört, bekommt ne Abreibung auf irgend eine Art. Mal primitiv, mal "modern".


Weder primitiv noch modern, einfach mentalitätskonform!





DeralteSack schrieb:


> Ich möchte hier niemanden in Schutz nehmen für sein Verhalten und finde solches Vorgehen durchaus nicht lobenswert, da es mir zeigt, dass die entsprechenden Personen wohl nicht ausreichend Reife besitzen, sich mit anderen Menschen zu unterhalten und ihre Meinung oder Ansicht plausibel verbal kundzutun, was eher wünschenswert wäre, damit man auch versteht, warum man die Ansichten vertritt.


Du brauchst niemanden in Schutz zu nehmen, wir müssen uns weder für unsere Mentalität noch für unsere Geschichte schämen!!
Und unsere Meinung tun wir auch plausibel und verbal kund.Kurz und bündig. und wenn das nicht reicht, dann sind wir einfach nur wieder Franzose...
man kann ja auch alles totquatschen...|bla:


----------



## DeralteSack (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rhone bei Avignon*

Egal ob nun Catch and Release oder Catch and Kill..., hierzu mag jeder seine eigene Meinung haben. Das ist jedem sein Recht. Auf der ganzen Welt wird hier unterschiedlich gedacht.

Mich freut es zu hören, dass die Gewässer, in denen ich schon als Kind schwamm, mit dem Boot befuhr auch als Angelgewässer gut sind und es dort auch Fische gibt.
Ich werde bei meinem nächsten Aufenthalt in Frankreich auf alle Fälle ne Karte holen und mir die Gewässer genauer anschauen.
Freu mich schon auf das Wiedersehen.

Erst nochmal vielen Dank für die guten Tipps! Ist echt nett!


----------



## Jose (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rhone bei Avignon*

ich sag mal so, das thema ist "*Rhone bei Avignon*", und zwar unter anglerischen gesichtspunkten. "mentalitäts"vergleiche und ähnliches sind meiner erfahrung nach schiefer als der turm von pisa und in der regel auch noch geprägt von unzureichender kennntnis des "gegen"landes. 
und nach meiner unmaßgeblichen meinung als MOD überwiegend politisch und somit absolut OT.
wenn ihr darüber noch philosophieren wollt, dann macht das über PN,
hier ist jetzt bitte schluß damit.


----------



## mok (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rhone bei Avignon*

Eine C&R- Debatte sollte das hier auch gar nicht werden...das führt in einem Forum sowieso zu nichts. Ich bin da anderweitig engagiert, dort wo es auch etwas bringt...

Dir einen schönen Angelaufenthalt in Frankreich und

bonne pêche


----------



## mok (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rhone bei Avignon*

José hat Recht!Schluss damit, habe nämlich da auch keine Lust darauf...
Danke MOD für deinen Einwurf


----------



## DeralteSack (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rhone bei Avignon*

Stimme auch zu. Das sollte auch in keinster Weise ne politische Debatte werden.

LG und Petri Heil


----------



## clerence (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rhone bei Avignon*

Hallo Leute,
danke für die Tipps. Ich freue mich schon sehr auf die Angelei dort. Werde genug Frolic am Haar anbieten und auch nur ganz Back to the Routs mit ordinärem Mais fischen. Black Bass würde mich brennend interessieren, da ich diese Art noch nie gefangen habe. Habe zwar auch Spinnzeugs dabei...aber wir werden sehen. Ich habe mal gehört, dass die Barbenbestände sehr gut sind. Das wird wohl mein Zielfisch Nr.1 werden. Einfach just for fun. Im Nekar habe ich vor Jahren gute Barben mit Fleischwurst gefangen. Ich werde euch berichten, wie es mir in Avignon angeltechnisch ergangen ist. Ist seit einem Jahr das erste mal, dass ich angeln werde. Schaffe es eigentlich arbeitsmäßig nur noch im Urlaub. Deshalb die Vorfreude. So what....
Clerence


----------



## labralehn (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rhone bei Avignon*

Im Neckar kannst du Barben z.B. mit 16er Boilies fangen. Tintenfischgeschmack oder fleischig. Sind jede Menge Barben drin.


----------



## mok (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rhone bei Avignon*

schönen Urlaub @clerence in Avignon...
bonne pêche#:


----------



## clerence (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Rhone bei Avignon*

So nun ist der Urlaub auch schon wieder Geschichte und meine Reise nach Avignon vorbei. Hier ein kurzer Bericht rein auf die Angeles beschränkt.
Der erste Angeltag verlief ....durchaus ernüchternd. Dort angekommen bot ich meine Köder (Frolic und Mais am Haar) mit Futterkorb an. Die Bebleiung der FutterKörbe mit 110g (ohne Futter) erwies sich jedoch als hoffnungslos unterbebleit. In kürzester Zeit zog es die Körbe über den Grund bis sie hangen.  Kurz um kein Biss. Nur Materialschlacht. Also habe ich mich bei den Einheimischen kundig gemacht. Die haben als Grundbebleiung 250- 350g an der Angel. Klasse. Also habe ich mich an den Kanälen umgesehen die vor allem im südlichen Bereich der Rhone in Avignon (Nördlich desr Durance Einmündung in die Rhone) liegen. Diese versprachen Erfolg. Also gleiche Methode......ein Biss auf Mais, sonst nix. Da habe ich umgedacht. Als eigentlich reiner Zanderangler habe ich begonnen den Ansitz vorzubereiten. Anfüttern war angesagt. Also 5 Tage nur anfüttern mit Maismehl, Semmelbrösel, Haferflocken, zerkleinerten und ganzem Frolic und Mais als Mischung. Dann habe ich wieder geangelt. Dieses mal jedoch nicht mit Feeder sondern per selbsthakmethode nur 100g Blei und 2 Frolic am Haar. Angefangen zu angeln habe ich um 18:30. Um 19:00 Uhr dann ging es schlagartig los. Ich habe an diesem Tag zwischen 19 und 20:00 Uhr fünf schöne Karpfen zwischen 6 und 8 Kilo gefangen. Ok die Karpfenprofis mögen über so etwas nur müde lächeln, aber ich war zufrieden. Als absoluter Gelegenheits oder besser Urlaubsangler waren diese Fische richtig gut. Die Kanäle selber sind gut zu beangeln, haben jedoch viel Unterholz im Wasser. Daher können auch Hänger keine Seltenheit sein. 2015 werden wir wieder dort Urlaub machen. Vieleicht komme ich dort auch einmal zum Raubfisch angeln. Top Stellen kann ich leider keine bieten. Ich denke, wenn Mann es schafft die Fische durch anfüttern an den Platz zu locken ist es egal wo man angelt. Übrigens. Ab 20:00 Uhr war tuc. Nix mehr. Bis 22:00 Uhr kein Biss. Ich für meinen Teil bin zufrieden. Keine Riesen, aber gute Fische. Avignon.....See You next Year.

Clerence


----------

